# [SOLVED] hplip -> toolbox and xsane working as root only

## dioslaska

After upgrading to hplip-3.9.8, hp-toolbox and xsane stopped working. I've searched the forums, but I found no up to date posts about this problem.

Running hp-setup (as root) works just fine, it detects my printer, it appears ok in cups manager as well. But when I run hp-toolbox as normal user, I got the following:

```

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.8)

HP Device Manager ver. 15.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

error: Fax disabled.

error: Fax disabled.

warning: Please install version 2.0+ of Reportlab for coverpage support.

error: Fax address book disabled - Python 2.3+ required.

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.8)

System Tray Status Service ver. 2.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12): hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4200_series?serial=CN8AB4P24K052D

error: Device not found

```

Although this is not the biggest problem, because printing works through cups, I just would like to have acces to tools like ink levels etc.

But xsane is not working with my normal user, I just got the message, that no device found. Running as root, everything works just fine.

Note: I tried to revert to previous version, to play around with the USE flags, but no success. My user is in the scanner group as well.Last edited by dioslaska on Wed Sep 30, 2009 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dioslaska

OK, I solved it. I did the following things, I don't exactly know, what was it.

- re-emerged udev

- added my user to lp group

- removed /etc/udev/rules.d/70-hplip.rules

- re-emerged hplip

- re-run hp-setup

- restart

Now everything works just fine.

----------

